# RVA Spring 2018



## KingDolphin123 (May 6, 2018)

RVA Spring 2018 was a blast! Thanks to Brendan White for organizing and Corey Sakowski for delegating. I would appreciate it if you would check out this competition video, 



 . Did you get any PBs? Was is fun? Tell me what you thought.


----------



## TipsterTrickster (May 6, 2018)

I podiumed in skewb somehow


----------

